# Tern with fungus or heater burn



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

hey all,

My red-belly has been bullying this guy and keeping him the corner with the heater. So it is most likely a heater burn, but I've never seen one before, so is this a heater burn or a fungus?

thanks...


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

If he's by the heat all the time, thats probably your answer. need better pics to be sure tho.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

those are the best pics i can get for now, but I'll try again tommorow. He's still very active, and eats more than the healthy Red.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hard to tell, could be heater burn


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It does appear to be heater burn but if you see it get worse treat with maroxy and follow the instructions to a tee since it is an oxidizer.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

well, i think it was heater burn because it is healing up quickly. anyway whatever it was it's going away and I didn't treat for fungus or anything.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hard to say considering it looks like a bit of fin rot on the tip of its fins, maybe a better quality picture would make it easier, but if it's healing alright now it should be nothing to worry about.


----------

